# BMX für Einsteiger,bitte lesen.



## Didgi (20. März 2006)

Hi,

ich möcht mir evtl. ein BMX kaufen. Wollte damit ein bisschen Dirt und Street fahren und im Skatepark.

Ich strebe keine Profi-Laufbahn an, ich wollte nur etwas Spass haben   Es muss also auch kein absolutes Profi-BMX sein.

Da ich keine Ahnung habe auf was genau ich achten muss hoffe ich ihr könnt mir etwas helfen.

Das hier hab ich bei ebay gefunden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Eastern-Bikes-El...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Was haltet ihr davon? Kann man die Grind-Pegs auch auf die andere Seite montieren?

Könnt ihr mnir vielleicht noch andere BMX-Bikes so um die 300 empfehlen? Kann auch ein gebrauchtes sein.

Danke, Daniel


----------



## sPuTn!k (20. März 2006)

Ein eastern element is fürn Anfang und zum spass haben auf jeden geeignet, hab das sequenze was fast gleich ist, da bei ebay kannst denk ich mitbieten.

Ja die pegs kannst da hin machen wo de willst egal ob 2 oder 4 egal
welche Seite,dazu braucht nur nen langen drehmomentschlüssel.

Neu kaufen für 300 öre würd ich keins, aber für 400 kriegst das 06er element falls das mit ebay nich klappt z.B. da http://www.parano-garage.de/
nen billigeres würd ich nicht nehmen weil der rahmen dann meist kein cromo is sonder hi-ten stahl was net so toll is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didgi (20. März 2006)

Hmm, ok dann werd ich da mal mitbieten. Das Eastern bei ebay hat ja vorne und hinten ne Bremse. Das WTP Addict hat nur hinten ne Bremse. Was ist den besser? Wenn man vorne keine Bremse hat kann man gar nicht auf dem Vorderrad stehen. Nicht das ich das könnte   aber diesen Trick sieht man ja recht häufig. Wie geht das denn?

Daniel

Hab das grad noch bei ebay gefunden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=8755804904&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

Wär das auch was?


----------



## BleedingMascara (20. März 2006)

Das Nova ist aus Hi-Ten und deshalb nicht so stabil. Für den ehrlichen Dirt und Streetgebrauch sollte es schon Cromo sein.

Eine VR Bremse brauchst du eigentlich nicht, es reicht, wenn du den Fuß auf den Reifen drückst und dich nach vorne lehnst, ansonsten kann man auch an einer Gabel ohne Bremsaufnahme in den meisten Fällen per U-Brake Platte eine Bremse ranschrauben.


----------



## billi (20. März 2006)

als anfänger braucht man vorne keine bremse , behaupte ich mal , den die tricks die man auf dem vorderrad macht sind schon etwas schwerer


----------



## Flatpro (20. März 2006)

endo is nich schwer war  wie der kickstarter das erste was ich gelernt habe


----------



## I bins d i bins (20. März 2006)

das element is doch ned schlecht fürn anfang, das hab ich auch und ich komm sehr gut damit zurecht!!


----------



## Didgi (26. März 2006)

Hi,

also ich hab das Eastern Element bei ebay ersteigert, für 194 inkl. Versand.

Ich will die Pegs auf die andere Seite machen, was brau ich da für nen Schlüssel? Irgend einen bestimmten?

Könnt ihr mir nur mal kurz nen Tip geben wie ich am besten anfang? Hab hier bei mir nen kleinen Skatepark mit, Halfpipe, kleinen Rampe, Rails udn so ne Box zum Springen und Grinden.

Wie und womit fängt man am besten an?

Danke, Grüße Daniel


----------



## Hertener (26. März 2006)

Gut und einfach in der Handhabung ist ein Kreuzschlüssel, den Du für 5 Euro im Baumarkt bekommst.
Für den Anfang würde ich Dir raten viel mit dem Rad zu fahren um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen. Und zwischendurch immer mal wieder ein paar Gleichgewichtsübungen machen, z.B. versuchen, sich auf dem stehenden Rad zuhalten, mal ein bischen mit den Bremsen rumspielen, dabei das Gewicht verlagern, mal auf das Vorderrad, mal auf das Hinterrad. Dann mal dabei das Vorderrad anlupfen, und auch das Hinterrad. Versuchen, aus dem Stand heraus hoch zu springen und dabei das Rad mitziehen. Das ist für den Anfang natürlich alles nicht sehr spektakulär, aber wenn Du keine Kontrolle über das Rad hast, ist IMHO das Verletzungsrisiko zu groß. Apropos Verletzungsrisiko: Mit Knie- und Schienbeinschonern fährt es sich wesentlich angenehmer.

Gruß aus Herten

Dominik


----------



## oOPaLzOo (27. März 2006)

Hi, ich komm aus der nähe Frankenthal also schon bei dir aus der Nähe. Komm doch mal nach Feudenheim (Mannheim), da sind auch BMXer die können dir paar sachen zeigen. Im übrigen hab ich auch das Element und find das es net schlecht is. Musste nur das HR wechseln und hab mir ne neu gescheite Bremse drangebaut.
Wenn de Bock hast können wir uns in Feudenheim auch mal treffen, fahr auch erst ca. 5 Wochen BMX.


----------

